# Ms.Dixies waiting thread.We have a baby girl!



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello all it's been a long time since I have been on life got real!! Anyways I have a very heavily pregnant doe due Sat. She is tormenting our poor buck acts like she is in standing heat and justs wags and rubs the fence between them. He is going nuts lol what in the world? Could this be a sign labor is close.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

End of pregnancy hormones.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Kinda what I was thinking. Both of my does have been acting suspicious this evening.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

Could we have a picture of her, and her rear end?

How do her ligements feel and how does her udder look?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I will try to get a better one of her lady bits


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ligaments are very soft


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

yea, she is close....


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Tonight


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Silly girl


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I think she has bit to go . Udder is not full … babies are still a bit high .. I would just keep checking.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

any news @Amber89 ?!?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

No babies yet. Been a little more lazy today. My other doe Kidded this morning so I know it's close


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

This morning. I think she has dropped lower


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

she definetly has....how do her ligaments feel? 

does she look uncomfy at all?

she will start to get uncomfy, start to nest, and stand up, sit down, stand up, sit down, etc....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe it is the angle but her udder looks smaller.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Still can feel the ligaments but they squishy last kidding her udder bloomed that day. I think it is the angle. She is slow to move was laying down alot yesterday I'm fixing to go check on everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Pretty sure we are getting close to labor. She is sticking to this corner this is where she had her first baby. Udder still needs to develop me but she may suprise me. How many y'all think she has the pictures really do not do her Justice. She had triplets last time. 2 does and a buck.
View attachment 220714


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Is that what they call posty?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Best wishes, waiting is SO hard! And yes, she is very posty in the back.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

It really is! It's the worst but it's so worth it when the sweet babies get here!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

This morning she's about the same but not interested in her food and just being very standoffish once my attention but doesn't want to be around the other goats so I'm thinking soon possibly today I still want to see a bigger udder she usually gets huge before she kids but fills fast.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ligaments still soft. I actually just had my first doe that kidded she never lost them they just sunk deep. You could still feel them.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Amber89 said:


> How many y'all think she has the pictures really do not do her Justice. She had triplets last time. 2 does and a buck.


I’m gonna guess quads. 2 does, 2 bucks. We had a Nubian about her same size and she had quads.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow!! That would be something !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Can't really see much change this was this afternoon.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Other than she has dropped more


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just came to check on her she has a milky clear discharge and did not want to get up to check ligaments I'm not really sure in ligaments j can almost wrap my fingers around her tail.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

This. She just peed and more came out


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

AM check still having discharge and logs are so soft big difference from yesterday morning. Udder looks a little bigger maybe.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Amber89 said:


> AM check still having discharge and logs are so soft big difference from yesterday morning. Udder looks a little bigger maybe.


Hopefully you get babies today! 🤞🏻


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Still no babies but she is tormenting this pygmy buck. Just stands like she is in heat. Lol

The other picture is her daughter she is being bred to the pygmy buck.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Her udder this morning




3 days ago


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Please be today we have a birthday party tonight that's a hour away!! Please please! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Amber89 said:


> Please be today we have a birthday party tonight that's a hour away!! Please please! Lol


Don’t tell Dixie that! 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is in labor she is just taking her time having contractions and just easing about. Acting like nothing is going on so chill


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

How is she doing? Any babies yet? If not any babies, close to pushing?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nope she is having Contractions but no pushing she was hungry I just fed her so maybe that will jumpstart things


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Her udder


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She keeps hunching up when she has a contraction is that normal. My others just stretched with them


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

One of my does used to hunch when having contractions. Not sure if it’s normal though. Things just differ from goat to goat. Her udder is huge!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She has white discharge now . Hopefully we are close


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

🥳


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

How’s she doing?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Still nothing the contractions have gotten more frequent but no pushing or more discharge. Should I be getting worried.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is miserable


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

How long has she been in labor?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Saw the first contractions around lunch. They have gotten closer together and longer. Just have never had one take this long. She has not been pushing or nesting like they usually do. Just stays in one spot and then moves to another one


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hoping all goes well! Her udder is huge!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Hopefully she will start pushing soon.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Starting to see some amber goo not alot though


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sounds promising! 🥳 I’m so pumped to see how many she’s hiding in there! It will be worth the wait for you and the pain for her as soon as babies are on the ground!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm freezing my tushy off it's currently 26


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ugh! That’s why I’m careful not to have Jan/Feb kids! I really hope she kids soon, for her and for your cold tushy!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

We don't usually have cold weather like this in lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m just going to be waiting here for Dixie to decide it’s time to get serious.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I had to come back to house I was freezing will go back around 2


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

What time is it where you are at? It’s 12:57 here.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

It's 1.24 right now


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Still no babies but I can see where she has been nesting and laying down and all. She is back up right now


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We are in the same time zone! I’ll be waiting to know how Dixie is on you next check!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Still no babies she has had some more amber goo contractions are lasting longer she is eating and drinking ok. I don't know what to do


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Maybe it's just took her a while to get started good. Idk only been able to both with her one kidding her first she wasn't a very hands on girl


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Could you maybe try to go in and make sure things are ok in there? Although if she’s not pushing then I guess it’s not like there’s a kid stuck or two kids twisted up or anything.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I mean she hunches up when she has contractions but not necessarily pushing no laying down and pushing I'm really getting concerned


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She has started shivering some I don't know if it's from the cold or stress


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Baby's are moving I can see them.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Amber89 said:


> Maybe it's just took her a while to get started good. Idk only been able to both with her one kidding her first she wasn't a very hands on girl


Is she having serious contractions and getting nothing done? Or is it more of a stuff is shifting and the contractions are spaced out?

Nice udder bloom! Soon, soon....


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm still so new to this I'm so aggravated.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She will have one good one the. A few not so intense then another one and so on.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a Friend that's a vet tech I may call in if nothing has happened by morning.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Amber89 said:


> I'm still so new to this I'm so aggravated.


You're starting out great by being there with her. Channel "Call the Midwife" You can do this and it will be amazing.
Do you have lots of towels?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I do. and puppy pads


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Amber89 said:


> I have a Friend that's a vet tech I may call in if nothing has happened by morning.


Hmmm...watch out for waiting too long once they're having serious contractions. Are you ready to wash up and go in if you have to?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm just worried something may be wrong. I read a few things about ketosis so now I'm worried about that but she is eating good and drinking not weak she limped late last pregnancy and has done the same her hoofs need attention I think that's why she is limping. I'm ashamed to say I can't to do it and my husband works 6 days straight and hasn't had time I guess I gotta bite the bullet and do it. I just don't want to hurt her


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Her ankles don't look swollen to me either.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Front and back. Maybe I don't know what to look for
View attachment 221279


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Back


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She finally laid down. Gonna see what happens


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm sorry I'm a worry wort. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

To be honest, I would be out of my mind and freaked out if I was you waiting for her to kid! Also being honest, I am really concerned right now! To me, it seems like something should have happened a long time ago.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm not afraid to go in I just don't want to jump the gun.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

And we are back up.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! Maybe she’s getting ready to push. I’m definitely staying online now! Even if it is 4am. Dixie is the reason I’m still up. 🤪


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Aww thanks!! I'm over here at the point of tears and praying for her lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It sounds like she’s maybe started to do the up, down, up, down thing? She might be getting ready to push.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ll be praying for her too.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

One good sign she is still chewing!


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

OK here's a copy & paste from previous Toth post: and she KNOWS stuff

30 minute rule:
If no babies are on the ground after the first push, within 30 minutes, go in.

I would go back in and check her have a vet out to check her.

No afterbirth, not good, it may mean she has another kid in there, but possibly dead. If she is not pushing.

Before she closes, have her checked, do it soon.

If the one kid was super small, the bumping method may not work.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I did give her some warm water with cane syrup I don't have molasses


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Elbee said:


> OK here's a copy & paste from previous Toth post: and she KNOWS stuff
> 
> 30 minute rule:
> If no babies are on the ground after the first push, within 30 minutes, go in.
> ...


OK, some of the last was pertaining to a different goat with different issues. I just wanted to bring out the 30 minute part.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I honestly don't think she has pushed tho not like she has before her other kiddings. I was there with the first kidding and then the second was triplets and I was there for the last one she was laying down pushing


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Would just doing 2 fingers hurt to just check and see if I feel any thing?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t think it would hurt. Like I said, if I was you I would be freaking out.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Amber89 said:


> I honestly don't think she has pushed tho not like she has before her other kiddings. I was there with the first kidding and then the second was triplets and I was there for the last one she was laying down pushing


OK, what you're watching for is a baby mispositioned mucking up the process. So watch her for serious "it's time to push this out of me" contractions........

If you need to go in, you're felling for a nose and two little hooves underneath. Don't forget to lube up.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is definitely still contracting but not pushing


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She just don't move just stands there then may walk to the other corner and do the same.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Amber89 said:


> Would just doing 2 fingers hurt to just check and see if I feel any thing?


You could start with that. If you need to go further, relax your hand and go slow.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Retracing from when I found her this morning. Her bag had filled tremendously from previous day but is even fuller now than this morning. I first saw a contraction around Maybe lunch 12ish since then slowly they have picked up she just goes from one corner to the next I have seen her laying down. 2 times. She rubs her head on the wall and has a intense stare down with it. 6am will be 24 hours when I first checked on her I'm going to give her until 6 if nothing has changed or no progress I'm gona call the vet and see what they say and I may go in and check to see . I'm hesitant to do that because I haven't seen her straining to push at all and I have been down here just about every hour on the clock. I'm freezing it's 25 degrees . My concern is I haven't seen any more goo since around 2. I know she is tired and my heart hurts so bad for her I want to do what's best. But I don't want to lose her


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Also, you might have to wake that vet tech or a vet up tonight....is that an option?

And here's another cut & paste 

*GoofyGoat
Premium Member*
Joined Sep 21, 2018
6,920 Posts
#8 · Apr 5, 2020

Ok, lube and glove, working with her, slowly put your hand in keep the outside of your hand towards the uterine wall.
Gently feel for a hard object, then closing your eyes try to determine what you are feeling, a leg, a head, a neck,a tail...
That will determine what you'll do next.
If it's legs, is it one or two, feel a bit further and see if the head is sideways, try to get he head in a diving position then working with her contractions pull the goat out.
If it's a tail, try to get the legs up to come out first...be very very careful because hooves can tear your does uterus then pull the kid.
If you can't get it quickly, get the goat to a vet!
You don't want to lose her.
Sadly the kids probably gone already now you must work to save your doe.
Here's a link,
Towards the bottom of the page it shows you what to do.
http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articles/breeding/birthinbabies-tocutrer.htm


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

That will definitely come in handy thanks for that info.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

OK, I have to go now. Remember 30 minutes once she gets down to it. Don't be afraid to go in if the baby isn't coming out. You risk the internal injuries to your girl and possibly might lose the kid(s) if she is laboring and no kid.

Last, fill an old sock with dry rice or flax seeds, microwave and put in your pocket as a warmer. Think about getting those babies dried asap. Make sure every kid nurses.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just talked to the vet tech she said to try and go in and if she pushes hard against be we have a Wong position kid. Postneed a c section


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Let me know how it goes after you’ve gone in!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm gonna wait till a little day light I have no lights and only one flash light. I will! Thank you all!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Alright, I’m gonna keep praying everything goes smoothly once kids start coming. I think I’m gonna go to bed now. Or at least in a few minutes. My eyes are burning looking at this screen.  I’m just so worried about her I can’t stop coming back to check.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I wish I could come help you. Then I could hold the light and let you got in or vice versa.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Unfortunately Al is a long way away from Ky. I'm originally from Ky the Paducah area.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Plus it’s 5am and I can’t drive yet so, yeah. But believe you me, I would come help you if I could.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Went in could not get past 4 fingers Don't think she had dilated. Headed to vet at 8 hope and pray babies are ok but probably not.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Couldn't feel them when I was down there a few minutes ago but felt then and saw them move around 430 445


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a stressful night! Any updates? I is kinda concerning that she hasn’t made any progress. Have you seen any strong pushing? Is she open all the way or just partially? As far as I know, ketosis shows up after kidding. @GoofyGoat @toth boer goats @Jessica84


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm praying for you and her and the babies! Glad you are going for assistance. Bless this forum and all the folks who wait up with each other through nights like this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would of checked her a long time ago, hunching and contracting are signs of something isn’t right. Her posture says it all. 
She may have ringwomb or just not dilating properly and needs help doing so. Calcium deficiency or other things may be keeping her from it.

Getting 4 fingers in there says,
she is open. 
Usually you would hit a wall and can’t go in, in that case, she would of been closed. 

If you weren’t watching her every minute, pushing may of been missed.

Hope she will be ok, prayers for her and her babies.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm so sorry y'all it's been a rough few hours.Took her to the vet at 8 and he did c section she had a really big dead buck sideways and the we got a healthy baby girl.He said there was no way he could have went in she is so small framed. When I went in two bony things stopped my fingers on either side. Idk I don't want a repeat in so exhausted she is doing good though. They are giving her antibiotics and getting the baby to nurse we fixing to go pick her up


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So very sorry about the buckling, but wonderful you were able to save the doeling and mama. I wouldn’t personally keep her as a breeder, with her narrow frame and a c section. Hope mom and baby continue to progress. Great that you were able to save the two.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so glad she’s ok and you could get a c section done. So sorry one was still born. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry about the buckling. But I’m so happy for mama and doeling! After you pick up Dixie and her baby you deserve a nice LONG nap!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I can’t believe I guessed quads for her. 🤦‍♀️ Shows how off I am now that I don’t raise Nubians anymore.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I’m so sorry about the buck. Congratulations on your baby girl! I’m glad she and mama are doing good now


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

We are headed to pick them up. She was bred to a bigger buck than the last 2 breedings. She had no problem kidding the past 2 times. So im thinking that's what happened. We are undecided on breeding get again .


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I would of checked her a long time ago, hunching and contracting are signs of something isn’t right. Her posture says it all.
> She may have ringwomb or just not dilating properly and needs help doing so. Calcium deficiency or other things may be keeping her from it.
> 
> Getting 4 fingers in there says,
> ...


I'm glad to know the hunching and contractions is a sign of something wrong.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

So anyone have any tips for section mommas. The baby is really weak finally got some colostrum in her about 6 oz she has a weak suck. Her legs looks good she will occasionally try and rouse up trying to keep her warm . Mom is not happy wants her baby breaks my heart she suffered so and now has no babies hopefully I can get this baby on it's feet good and teach it to nurse.
View attachment 221340
View attachment 221341


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Her


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Poor Dixie! I have a story about a C-Section for a goat but I’ll have to tell you later. Just keep the incision clean and watch it for infection. Hope the baby gets strong fast for Dixie’s sake! Did you name the precious little girl yet?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Weak babies have trouble keep a good body temperature. I would keep her in the house, monitor her temp rectally - you want her at 101.5-103.5. Take her out to mom every 2-3 hours and put her up to nurse. If you need to bottle baby, don’t overfeed. I would keep it to just a couple of ounces frequently. With a single you will have to keep mom milked. These next couple of days will be a lot of work- but so worth it once things are on the right path


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also ,keep baby sternal, not laying flat. You may have to prop her up and keep some heat under her.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok I propped a towel under her head does she need more she just really made a effort to get up so I'm happy for that


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Like this


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Got a electric blanket under on a puppy pad


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get B Complex and selenium into her.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I have that! Will do she is fiesta she is trying she just took about 2 more ounces her suck is better than the first time.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

It's been almost 2 hours since last bottle.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ok so, back in November, Heidi, my FF kidded at about 1:30am. I went out at 2 and had missed it. I waited and waited and waited and she started to push here and there. I was like ok, she’s got another one in there. Well, I’m SO SURE I saw a tail coming. I even touched it and it felt like a tail. It was white and had swirly hair. Since it looked like a tail I started to worry since I didn’t see any feet. Heidi wouldn’t stand still for me to feel for anything so I went and got my mom up. She tried while me and dad held Heidi and she said she was pretty sure she felt a something hard. So then I knew I couldn’t have been imagining a tail. The next morning nothing had happened so since dad had to go to town he just went ahead and stopped by the vet clinic. (We had just moved here to KY the month before so hadn’t met the vet) The vet said to bring her in. So we took her in and the vets hands were too big to go in and he said she felt like she was closing up and wasn’t going to have another one. He gave her a shot of oxytocin and still nothing happened. So he gave us two options, 1. We could drive an hour to get an ultrasound to see if there was another one stuck or 2. He could do sort of a C-Section thing where he went in from rumen side to feel her uterus. Me and dad were talking about which one. I wanted to drive an hour to go get an ultrasound but dad didn’t want to end up driving all that way just for her not to have one or either she has one and then we still have to have a C-Section. The vet sorta talked my dad into letting him just do the C-Section thing from the rumen side. I was kinda fuming and I knew if I opened my mouth something not so good would come out so I didn’t say a word. Well, she didn’t have another one so now we’ve payed $106 to get a C-Section thing instead of just driving the extra hour and paying $30-$40 and getting ultrasound.  Ugh! So we go home and this baby hasn’t had ANYTHING to eat. He didn’t get anything for the first 8 hours but he’s doing awesome now. We let him nurse while Heidi was under anesthesia. I also did her hooves which was pretty cool since she is one of the hardest goats to do hoof trims on.  Anyway, fast forward a couple weeks to taking the stitches out. The day before the 2 week marker to take the stitches out, I noticed the incision starting to look yucky. The next day mom helped me take the stitches out and she noticed where the vet hadn’t taken his time and he overlapped the skin so now it was all infected and gross so we did penicillin every 24 hours for 4 days plus I cleaned it with some sort of cleansing stuff for longer than that. Heidi is doing great now! Her baby has been weaned for a few weeks now and everybody is doing good. I’m still not very happy with the vet. I think he was just trying to do the C-Section thing just for the money.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Right after the surgery








Three days later. (You can see the incision in the top right) 








Almost a month later. This is when it was looking a little better. It looked so bad before.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So … be careful not overfeed.. 2 ounces at a time is plenty right now. Take a warm wash cloth and try to get her to poo… get her to stand with help to get things moving. You’re doing great.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I came in from church we live right beside the church. She had gotten up and moved off the pallet. Had poop and peed. Well she just sucked another few ounces down and had another poop and now is fast asleep. She is doing so much better than when we got her home. Mom is doing ok I believe she is still just exhausted she did not lay down at all during labor and she has finally laid down and her muscles are trembling I believe from standing so long and contractions I just gave probiotics to help with rumen under stress she is drinking good. She has ate some not a whole lot but she has had a big day she is crying for her baby. Going to try real hard tomorrow to see if we can get baby to nurse .


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Ok so, back in November, Heidi, my FF kidded at about 1:30am. I went out at 2 and had missed it. I waited and waited and waited and she started to push here and there. I was like ok, she’s got another one in there. Well, I’m SO SURE I saw a tail coming. I even touched it and it felt like a tail. It was white and had swirly hair. Since it looked like a tail I started to worry since I didn’t see any feet. Heidi wouldn’t stand still for me to feel for anything so I went and got my mom up. She tried while me and dad held Heidi and she said she was pretty sure she felt a something hard. So then I knew I couldn’t have been imagining a tail. The next morning nothing had happened so since dad had to go to town he just went ahead and stopped by the vet clinic. (We had just moved here to KY the month before so hadn’t met the vet) The vet said to bring her in. So we took her in and the vets hands were too big to go in and he said she felt like she was closing up and wasn’t going to have another one. He gave her a shot of oxytocin and still nothing happened. So he gave us two options, 1. We could drive an hour to get an ultrasound to see if there was another one stuck or 2. He could do sort of a C-Section thing where he went in from rumen side to feel her uterus. Me and dad were talking about which one. I wanted to drive an hour to go get an ultrasound but dad didn’t want to end up driving all that way just for her not to have one or either she has one and then we still have to have a C-Section. The vet sorta talked my dad into letting him just do the C-Section thing from the rumen side. I was kinda fuming and I knew if I opened my mouth something not so good would come out so I didn’t say a word. Well, she didn’t have another one so now we’ve payed $106 to get a C-Section thing instead of just driving the extra hour and paying $30-$40 and getting ultrasound.  Ugh! So we go home and this baby hasn’t had ANYTHING to eat. He didn’t get anything for the first 8 hours but he’s doing awesome now. We let him nurse while Heidi was under anesthesia. I also did her hooves which was pretty cool since she is one of the hardest goats to do hoof trims on.  Anyway, fast forward a couple weeks to taking the stitches out. The day before the 2 week marker to take the stitches out, I noticed the incision starting to look yucky. The next day mom helped me take the stitches out and she noticed where the vet hadn’t taken his time and he overlapped the skin so now it was all infected and gross so we did penicillin every 24 hours for 4 days plus I cleaned it with some sort of cleansing stuff for longer than that. Heidi is doing great now! Her baby has been weaned for a few weeks now and everybody is doing good. I’m still not very happy with the vet. I think he was just trying to do the C-Section thing just for the money.


Yikes that would have been really aggravating! We like this vet he just doesn't have a very good bedside manner haha!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It was really aggravating. I could tell the vet wasn’t very pleased by his patient being a goat either. So that probably didn’t help matters. He asked me if I had owned goats long and when I told him yes I had been around/owned goats for about 10 years and just recently switched from Nubians to Nigerians he sorta made a comment about if I still had Nubians this wouldn’t have happened because they are bigger goats. That’s one reason I was fuming and didn’t say a word.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow. This makes me so happy!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

That's so rude!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Amber89 said:


> Wow. This makes me so happy!
> View attachment 221399


Yay! So glad she’s making progress! You doing great. Good advice given!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

🥳🥳🥳 Aaahhhhh! Doing a little happy dance over here! I’m so happy that little girl is doing good!!!!! Did you give her a name yet? If she can and is gonna be registered I think Miracle should be in her paper name.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

We haven't picked name yet. Mom and dad both are registered but we don't usually do the registration I tried one time and it was just so confusing. My hubby wants to wait till we know she is going to make it but I think she is doing pretty good. She is mom right now she is still full from Last bottle but mom is cleaning and licking on her it too cold to leave her out here but I want Dixie to do her thing so she won't reject her when it's feeding time it should be warm er will try to get her nursing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Great job
I would keep taking her out every 3 hours and put her up to mom. Make sure Mom is OK with her temp, eating, etc. keep her udder comfortable by milking out and feeding back to baby if you can't get her to nurse. Has your doe stopped trembling and is eating well?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She has stopped I warmed some blankets and put on her and she loved that one I gave her baby she became a different doe it hit high 60s they have been together since lunch. I have helped her nurse a few times she has gotta learn is harder than bottle lol she is eating and drinking good now. Baby has been the best medicine. I will keep her in the house tonight just to give her time to adjust to the temperature


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She has a hard time getting it in her mouth but she keeps trying she has figured out what they are for sure


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mom is doing sooo much better! And baby is getting better at nursing!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s so cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

A goat in pajamas! 🤩🤩🤩 That is just toooooooo cute!


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Look closely at that face! She's standing there in front of the mirror wondering if blue is her color.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, sorry you had such a rough time. I’m happy to see both girls are doing so well now. Great job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.
The kid is adorable.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Amber89! How is Dixie and baby doing? Is the incision from the C-Section healing good?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is doing amazing!! Took the stiches out Wednesday she never even flinched it looks good next time I go I will take a pic. Little Gracie is growing like a weed.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s great to hear! Glad the incision healed up nicely! Can’t wait for pics!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Here is one her baby is the black one


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It’s so good to see them both healthy and happy! Has it really been just 2 weeks since I was up till 4am worrying and trying to help? Wow! Time flys!


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

Amber89 said:


> I'm so sorry y'all it's been a rough few hours.Took her to the vet at 8 and he did c section she had a really big dead buck sideways and the we got a healthy baby girl.He said there was no way he could have went in she is so small framed. When I went in two bony things stopped my fingers on either side. Idk I don't want a repeat in so exhausted she is doing good though. They are giving her antibiotics and getting the baby to nurse we fixing to go pick her up


This happened to me last year, my ND had a small birth canal and her buckling was dead and bloated but we got a live baby girl! Sadly, we had to put mama down....

congrats on your baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are good.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

This is her this morning!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! It looks really good! The kids are so adorable!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

All my babies!
View attachment 222790
View attachment 222791


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sweet girl


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

My Dixie


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! Whoever sutured her up did an amazing job! Even the cut is straight. 
Everybody is looking good!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

He did do a amazing job! Was impressed just hope she is able to kid next year breeding her to a smaller buck this year.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Amber89 said:


> He did do a amazing job! Was impressed just hope she is able to kid next year breeding her to a smaller buck this year.


Do you strictly do Nubians? If you wanted a smaller buck you could use a Nigerian Dwarf and have mini Nubians.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

In the past just Nubian. But we have a Nigerian boar mix they is smaller. And we have a Nigerian /pygmy


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nubian buck


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nigerian boar


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nigerian pygmy








The white one


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I really like the look of the Nigerian/Boer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are nice.


----------

